# what fluid to put in your plow?



## FurFishGame (Jul 21, 2013)

I've always been told if ya run low put a little ATF in there, is that normal or what are you supposed to use?


----------



## FurFishGame (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a (I think) 5 year old plow set up, fisher plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why not pick up 5 or 6 qts and keep it in the truck?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1655123 said:


> Why not pick up 5 or 6 qts and keep it in the truck?


are we talking about a snow plow here


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1655125 said:


> are we talking about a snow plow here


I'd say a case, but you would give the same reply


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Grandview is right. Stop at your dealer and buy a gallon. I guess in a pinch atf might be ok but I wouldn't put it in my plow but that's just me.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You put ATF in your AT , put plow juice in your plow . Pretty simple.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

ATF is for plows at least 10 years old. Now they have their own plow fluid. A gallon is a good idea but hard to pour, make sure you have a funnel or pour some into a smaller container.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Why carry a gallon, most hydraulic plow pumps take about 2 quarts completely fill the system. I carry 2quarts and use screw on pour spouts so not to spill instead of using a funnel.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cet;1655137 said:


> ATF is for plows at least 10 years old. Now they have their own plow fluid.


 Any plow with electric/hydraulic valves should run true snowplow hydraulic fluid (multi vis 15 HVI-FM or equivalent) you *will* have better performance at lower amp draws at all temps. The Old Cable operated Hydraulic had HUGE gates compared to the Elec/Hyd, it didn't matter that ATF is MUCH more viscous than Premium Snowplow fluid at any temp.

Carry the same fluid that is in the pump. dissimilar fluids can create MAJOR problems. I've seen it come out as the same consistency as a really nasty jello.

If you are having to replace fluid at a regular basis I'd find and fix the leak rather than refill continuously even if it appears while plowing. IMO trying to nurse it though the night will just lead to catastrophic failure and even worse issues.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF;1655187 said:


> Why carry a gallon, most hydraulic plow pumps take about 2 quarts completely fill the system. I carry 2quarts and use screw on pour spouts so not to spill instead of using a funnel.


Really. What kinda plow you running that only takes 2 qts


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dieselss;1655222 said:


> What kinda plow you running that only takes 2 qts


Snoway, Meyer, Western, Fisher, Arctic, Curtis (Sno-Pro,) Blizzard, Boss, Northman, probably a few others will operate of of two quarts. They may require 2.25 or 2.375 qts to be perfect but two quarts of the right fluid will get you home or if it's a field repair keep you going.

Takes a pretty poor operator to not notice a leak until the system's bone dry. Even if they don't notice until it won't function properly rarely do we see them totally drained.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;1655222 said:


> Really. What kinda plow you running that only takes 2 qts


I'm currently running Meyer Plows with E-60 Pumps with 1.5"X10" Angle Cylinders on the "A" Frame. Below is a screen shot start from Meyer's online manuel. It's not a typo, every year when I drain/clean and flush the system I put about 2quarts in to fill it.
I can't personally speak for the other brands.

As Basher said it's pretty hard to completely drain a system, most of the time a hose or fitting goes which is obvious and an operator should notice the problem. If they don't they're not who you want running your equipment.

I may be odd but I periodically get out of the truck and do a quick walk around inspection to check things out: look for leaks, tires inflated, plow still attached etc……especially when I may have hit something hard, like a curb.


----------



## FurFishGame (Jul 21, 2013)

grandview;1655123 said:


> Why not pick up 5 or 6 qts and keep it in the truck?


sorry i didn't make my self clear.... I ment, is there a actual plow fluid, or what do you run? Idid some research and found there are a few different types of plow fluid. thanks


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I used to use ATF in the old fishers with the belts connected to the motor and the resovoir under the hood. Mid-early1990's models. I got out of plowing for a couple of years. Figured nothing had changed when I got a newer model after that a Sno Way. Noticed the fluid was low threw some ATF in the results were not good now my plow was dead in the water, had to bring it to the dealer they bled and refilled the system.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

basher;1655229 said:


> Snoway, Meyer, Western, Fisher, Arctic, Curtis (Sno-Pro,) Blizzard, Boss, Northman, probably a few others will operate of of two quarts. They may require 2.25 or 2.375 qts to be perfect but two quarts of the right fluid will get you home or if it's a field repair keep you going.
> 
> Takes a pretty poor operator to not notice a leak until the system's bone dry. Even if they don't notice until it won't function properly rarely do we see them totally drained.


if we are talking "get you home" sure 2 qts will prob do it. I thought we were talking filling it up to operating range. western wideouts take more, ph1 blizzards take more. not starting a match here just misunderstood.
As far as operators not noticing, well I can tell you stories of things operators haven't noticed, leaking fluid out of a plow is one of them.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dieselss;1655435 said:


> As far as operators not noticing, well I can tell you stories of things operators haven't noticed, leaking fluid out of a plow is one of them.


yeah I understand and stand by my comment "_ takes a pretty poor operator_":waving:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

cet;1655137 said:


> ATF is for plows at least 10 years old. Now they have their own plow fluid. A gallon is a good idea but hard to pour, make sure you have a funnel or pour some into a smaller container.


I put a hand pump my western jugs easier then a funnel less mess


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

basher;1655446 said:


> yeah I understand and stand by my comment "_ takes a pretty poor operator_":waving:


Lol. Maybe you guys get better operators then we do. In the infamous words. Can't fix stupid


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dieselss;1655456 said:


> Lol. Maybe you guys get better operators then we do. In the infamous words. Can't fix stupid


No I don't think they're better and when they try to fix it themselves

Trouble with stupid is it doesn't want to learn:realmad:

It's a shame because as Dean Wormer said "lazy, drunk and stupid isn't any way to live your life"


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

basher;1655471 said:


> It's a shame because as Dean Wormer said "lazy, drunk and stupid isn't any way to live your life"


Aren't these people call politicians and didn't Bluto end up becoming a US Senator…….:laughing:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BUFF;1655483 said:


> Aren't these people call politicians and didn't Bluto end up becoming a US Senator…….:laughing:


Why yes they (he) didThumbs Up However Flounder, I don't think he met that happy an ending.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

basher;1655548 said:


> Why yes they (he) didThumbs Up However Flounder, I don't think he met that happy an ending.


Flounder became a Sensitivity Trainer, I think you mean Neidermeyer, he got killed by his own troops in Vietnam


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

But was reincarnated for the music video.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BUFF;1655553 said:


> Flounder became a Sensitivity Trainer


And you think that's a good thing, I think I'd almost rather get fragged by my own troops.:laughing:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, taking it off course now so I believe we can close it down

thanks :waving:


----------

